# Fake Corn



## GSUJake (Sep 30, 2008)

Is it too early to set out some fake corn? I bought a ton of it to lure in geese. I don't want them to find it too early though and realize it's fake and not come back. What's yalls take on it?


----------



## d_white (Sep 30, 2008)

I think it's kinda like leaving decoys out all season.
If they see it everyday they'll soon realize it's not good to eat.
I would pick it up and put it back out everyday.  If they're in the area, they'll quickly notice it's there and come right in for it.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Sep 30, 2008)

never heard of that before. you duck hunters got it going on.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 30, 2008)

Fake corn -- I thought that's what they served at the school cafeteria.


----------



## Bodab1974 (Sep 30, 2008)

Does it come with fake butter too?


----------



## mr4shootin (Sep 30, 2008)

GSUJake said:


> Is it too early to set out some fake corn? I bought a ton of it to lure in geese. I don't want them to find it too early though and realize it's fake and not come back. What's yalls take on it?



No way!Are you serious?Is that legal?


----------



## d_white (Sep 30, 2008)

Dang right it's legal!  Stuff works too.  Not just in fields.  I tie off 2 - 3 ears to all my floatin dekes!

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../search-box.jsp.form23&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 1, 2008)

Any of yall think deer are stupid enough to go for fake corn?


----------



## miles58 (Oct 1, 2008)

JustUs4All said:


> Any of yall think deer are stupid enough to go for fake corn?



Only if it comes out of a fake feeder.


----------



## Paddle (Oct 1, 2008)

d_white said:


> Dang right it's legal!  Stuff works too.  Not just in fields.  I tie off 2 - 3 ears to all my floatin dekes!
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../search-box.jsp.form23&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1




 Hey, I called the DNR Macon office and they said that it was NOT legal to use fake corn.

 The number I called: 478-751-6415


----------



## GSUJake (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh it's legal


----------



## Paddle (Oct 1, 2008)

GSUJake said:


> Oh it's legal



 Why is it that the DNR says differant?


----------



## GSUJake (Oct 1, 2008)

Must not have explained it correctly. It's just a decoy... btw D_White, how many can I catch? Don't want to go over the limit


----------



## rspringer (Oct 1, 2008)

EVERYTHING is legal until Mr. Green Jeans says different!!  I typical load my boat up with fake corn and don't even have to put out decoys.  The birds pretty much land in the boat with me.  Its all about the "X"


----------



## Paddle (Oct 1, 2008)

I ask if the Fake corn that Cabelas sales is legal to hunt waterfowl or deer over and "Mr. Green jeans" said it is not legal.


----------



## GSUJake (Oct 1, 2008)

They will just have to catch me then. It's UNREAL how good it works. You should get some at Cabelas!


----------



## Paddle (Oct 1, 2008)

Okay, Okay.....................Got some on order. 

 You waterfowl guys are teaching us a new set of ethics. Shoot em on the water and bait em.


----------



## d_white (Oct 1, 2008)

I reckon you can probably catch about a dozen...which must be close to legal limit.
It's not baiting - it's fake baiting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2008)

Paddle said:


> Okay, Okay.....................Got some on order.
> 
> You waterfowl guys are teaching us a new set of ethics. Shoot em on the water and bait em.



I knew you'd come around.


----------



## GSUJake (Oct 1, 2008)

TIP- 4oz. fishin weights work fine if you use them in water


----------



## muddy_feet (Oct 1, 2008)

hahhhhha the secret is out.....

Works best with a Vortex motion system with (2) super mojo mallards...one drake and one hen.  Just toss them (fake corn that is) out around the main pole on the vortex and let her spin.  It will suck'em in from miles away.  Nothing like field mallard hunting in South Georgia.

or

Rig'em on a jerk cord with about a dozen or so Woody decoys.  Just snatch the jerk cord to make it look like they're feeding on the corn.   Don't forget to use the feeding call with the ole Duck Commander Woody 
call......"Weeeeeeee Wee WeeeeeeeWeee"...

Works every time.

****it does make the "water swat" a little harder*****

They're write you a fake ticket for hunting over fake bait....


----------



## GSUJake (Oct 1, 2008)

muddy_feet said:


> hahhhhha the secret is out.....
> 
> Works best with a Vortex motion system with (2) super mojo mallards...one drake and one hen.  Just toss them (fake corn that is) out around the main pole on the vortex and let her spin.  It will suck'em in from miles away.  Nothing like field mallard hunting in South Georgia.
> 
> ...


I'm not that dumb... I can tell this is a complete lie. I'm sure there's another forum for comedians


----------



## Paddle (Oct 1, 2008)

I ordered the Mojo Corn Cob.


----------



## GSUJake (Oct 1, 2008)

they dont make one


----------



## Paddle (Oct 1, 2008)

It's new this season!!


----------



## muddy_feet (Oct 1, 2008)

No really....the vortex works...

Your right about the woody decoy thing............Everyone knows woody decoys and woody calls don't work.


----------



## Woodscrew (Oct 1, 2008)

d_white said:


> I reckon you can probably catch about a dozen...which must be close to legal limit.
> It's not baiting - it's fake baiting.



Maybe its not illegal when your just fake hunting. op2:


----------



## GSUJake (Oct 1, 2008)

How would plastic corn be considered as baiting. Made out of the same thing as your benelli and serves the same purpose as your dekes


----------



## Letsgotoshadydale (Oct 1, 2008)

I want some fake cracked corn for my dove field. do they make that too?


----------



## d_white (Oct 1, 2008)

Here is the DNR page on waterfowl baiting.

http://www.gohuntgeorgia.com/documentdetail.aspx?docid=312&pageid=5&category=hunting

I think the judge will laugh at the officer (or be very ticked) if he tries to bring me in for hunting over yellow pieces of plastic.  I don't salt my fake corn, and there's no grain on it, so it's not baiting.
Sometimes I black out some kernals on it so it looks like birds have already been eating on it..makes it look more natural.  Fake corn is a great supplement to any decoy spread.


----------



## GSUJake (Oct 1, 2008)

d_white said:


> Sometimes I black out some kernals on it so it looks like birds have already been eating on it..makes it look more natural.  Fake corn is a great supplement to any decoy spread.



I wonder where u read that...


----------



## muddy_feet (Oct 1, 2008)

You can also go to "Hobby Lobby" and buy plastic apples....works on deer too!!!!


----------



## d_white (Oct 1, 2008)

> I wonder where u read that...



What do you mean??  I came up with that all on my own


----------



## MIG (Oct 1, 2008)

Artificial or imitation attractants are not considered bait - the use of plastic corn, painted hosepipes, etc. is perfectly lawful.


----------



## bubbafowler (Oct 1, 2008)

what about the mats that lay under water that look like scattered corn?? anyone ever use these??  ive heard of others using them and they say they work.  I aint much of a waterfowler, so I dont know, just asking.


----------



## GSUJake (Oct 1, 2008)

yes yes! those work too. Real hard to find nowdays. You know where I can get some of those?


----------



## Paddle (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't know if you guy's are still joking or are serious.....................but it's illegal to put out fake corn.


----------



## d_white (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks like one man in green has indicated otherwise.
If you think you'd be risking it by using it then don't.  More uneducated birds that will pass your spread over to come in and feed with me.


----------



## muddy_feet (Oct 1, 2008)

Heard......... "yellow" corn poured onto "yellow" tarps work.

FYI, pour.....feed, pour.......feed, pour......feed....stop pour....still come to color.


----------



## GSUJake (Oct 1, 2008)

to begin the thread, we were serious, some things were to be takin light hearted. The corn is an awsome add to the spread. D_white is somewhat famous for it


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 1, 2008)

How in the world can it be wrong to use plastic corn when it is OK to use a plastic doe all sprayed up to smell sexy?


----------



## Paddle (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't make the rules, I just try and follow what is on the books and what the man says. 

 I called the man and he said no.


----------



## GSUJake (Oct 1, 2008)

if the book dont say it the courtroom wont say it


----------



## Paddle (Oct 1, 2008)

Okay, I called the Macon office back and ask for the Officers name that said it was illegal -Officer Bradfield. The lady that answered the phone then ask a Capt. Fincher, he said it was legal as long as the deer or duck/geese didn't eat it. 

 So, it is legal. If Officer Bradfield tries to write you up have him call his Capt.


----------



## GSUJake (Oct 1, 2008)

One thing I found out is, you need to buy what's called an _enticement license_ to use that stuff in GA. It's like $5. well worth it


----------



## Paddle (Oct 1, 2008)

Kind a like those dove tags?


----------



## GSUJake (Oct 1, 2008)

those r fake


----------



## QuackAddict (Oct 1, 2008)

So if the deer or other critter eats the fake bait what do you get a ticket for? Littering?

Do they check its scat for plastic or perform an  autopsy?


----------



## d_white (Oct 1, 2008)

Hmm.  Don't know where you got that I'm famous for corn in a spread.  Personally never needed it.
But that plastic corn; it's the ticket!
Here's to many woodies in your corn hole this season!


----------



## Paddle (Oct 1, 2008)

QuackAddict said:


> So if the deer or other critter eats the fake bait what do you get a ticket for? Littering?
> 
> Do they check its scat for plastic or perform an  autopsy?



  I don't know, I'm not sure if they even know. 

  Call Capt. Fincher at 478-751-6415 and ask him, he's the one that said it; "As long as they are not eating it."


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 1, 2008)

d_white said:


> Here's to many woodies in your corn hole this season!


 

What are ya'll doing in that duck blind?


----------



## kscoggins (Oct 1, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> What are ya'll doing in that duck blind?







Guess they blow a "hail call" all mornin, takin turns as they go.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 1, 2008)

Man yall aint got nothin to do if you have come up with this much bull in 24 hours.


----------



## taylornelms (Oct 1, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> Man yall aint got nothin to do if you have come up with this much bull in 24 hours.



possibly the most educated statement yet, but not nearly as funny as the others.


----------



## GSUJake (Oct 2, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> Man yall aint got nothin to do if you have come up with this much bull in 24 hours.



I'm in college... what do you expect? Call the game warden and see what he says!


----------



## Paddle (Oct 2, 2008)

I have now gotten word that Officer Bradfield misunderstood what the secretary was asking him over the radio. Apparently all he heard was “corn sold at Cabelas”. 

 So, you’ll be okay with him using the fake corn. Who orders real corn from Cabelas?


----------



## General Lee (Oct 2, 2008)

Paddle said:


> I have now gotten word that Officer Bradfield misunderstood what the secretary was asking him over the radio. Apparently all he heard was “corn sold at Cabelas”.
> 
> So, you’ll be okay with him using the fake corn. Who orders real corn from Cabelas?


He's just trying to cover up his boo boo.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2008)

Paddle said:


> I don't know if you guy's are still joking or are serious.....................but it's illegal to put out fake corn.



What are they going to ticket you for, fake baiting???

Please.


----------



## Beehaw (Oct 2, 2008)

Paddle said:


> I have now gotten word that Officer Bradfield misunderstood what the secretary was asking him over the radio. Apparently all he heard was “corn sold at Cabelas”.
> 
> So, you’ll be okay with him using the fake corn. Who orders real corn from Cabelas?



The same people that buy it from Wal-Mart.  Remember there is a BPS in Macon, do you really think a secretary would know the difference, if she didn't know the difference in plastic and real corn?

As for asking her what the law says, I think I would find a game warden to ask instead of the office secretary.  If that guy is the one I am thinking of, he has helped me out at West Point lake before and he seemed to know his stuff.

Gotta go, I am buying some stock today, based on what the receptionist at Merrill-Lynch told me....


----------



## Paddle (Oct 2, 2008)

Beehaw said:


> The same people that buy it from Wal-Mart.  Remember there is a BPS in Macon, do you really think a secretary would know the difference, if she didn't know the difference in plastic and real corn?
> 
> As for asking her what the law says, I think I would find a game warden to ask instead of the office secretary.  If that guy is the one I am thinking of, he has helped me out at West Point lake before and he seemed to know his stuff.
> 
> Gotta go, I am buying some stock today, based on what the receptionist at Merrill-Lynch told me....



 She knows the differance. 

 The second time I called the office to get names, she ask the Capt. 

 She said she thought it was odd that Cabelas would sell the fake corn if it was illegal but the Officer she radioed the first time said it was illegal and she relayed the message. He simply misunderstood the question. I never said he's not a stand up guy.




  I would think the shipping would be high on their 50 lb bags of corn.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 2, 2008)

It was a miscommunication between the secretary and the officer. 


T


----------



## muddy_feet (Oct 2, 2008)

Baiting
No person shall take migratory game birds by the aid of baiting, or on or over any baited area, where a person knows or reasonably should have known that the area is or has been baited. As used in this paragraph, baiting shall mean the direct or indirect placing, exposing, depositing, distributing, or scattering of grain, salt, or that stupid looking fake yellow floating corn cobbs that could serve as a lure, or attraction for migratory game birds to, on, or over any areas where hunters are attempting to take them.

Baited area means any area on which grain, salt, or that stupid looking fake yellow floating corn cobbs have been placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered if that grain, salt, or stupid looking fake yellow floating corn cobbs could serve as a lure or attraction for migratory game birds to, on, or over any areas where hunters are attempting to take them.  Any such area will remain a baited area for ten (10) days following the complete removal of all such salt, grain, or stupid looking fake yellow floating corn cobbs.

Normal agricultural planting, harvesting, or post-harvest manipulation means a planting or harvesting undertaken for the purpose of producing and gathering a crop, or manipulation after such harvest and removal of stupid looking fake yellow floating corn cobbs that is conducted in accordance with official recommendations of State Extension Specialists of the Cooperative Extension Service of the U.S. Dept. of Agriculture.

Normal agricultural operation means a normal agricultural planting, harvesting, post-harvest manipulation, or agricultural practice that is undertaken for purposes other than to produce and gather a crop such as livestock feeding or wildlife management, and is conducted in accordance with official recommendations of State Extension Specialists of the Cooperative Extension Service of the U.S. Dept. of Agriculture.

Manipulation means the alteration of natural vegetation or agricultural crops by activities that include but are not limited to mowing, shredding, discing, rolling, chopping, trampling, flattening, burning, or herbicide treatments. This term does not include the distributing or scattering of grain, seed, or stupid looking fake yellow floating corn cobbs after removal from or storage on the field where grown.

Natural vegetation means any non-agricultural, native, or naturalized plant species that grows at a site in response to planting or from existing seeds or other propagules. This term does not include planted millet. However millet that grows on its own in subsequent years after the year of planting is considered natural vegetation.

However, nothing in this paragraph prohibits: (1) the taking of any migratory game bird, including waterfowl, on or over the following lands or areas that are not otherwise baited areas: standing crops or  flooded standing crops (including aquatics); standing, flooded, or manipulated natural vegetation; flooded harvested croplands; or lands or areas where seeds or grains have been scattered solely as the result of a normal agricultural planting, harvesting, post-harvest manipulation, or soil stabilization practice; and, (2) the taking of any migratory game bird, except waterfowl, on or over any lands or areas that are not otherwise baited areas, and where grain or other feed has been distributed or scattered solely as the result of manipulation of an agricultural crop or other feed on land where grown, or solely as the result of a normal agricultural operation.


----------



## GSUJake (Oct 2, 2008)

yall are like a bunch of women


----------



## Throwback (Oct 2, 2008)

GSUJake said:


> yall are like a bunch of women




What do you expect from a bunch of duck hunters?

T


----------



## muddy_feet (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## GSUJake (Oct 2, 2008)

Throwback said:


> What do you expect from a bunch of duck hunters?
> 
> T


Wouldn't say duck hunters... maybe people who shoot at waterfowl


----------



## Throwback (Oct 2, 2008)

GSUJake said:


> Wouldn't say duck hunters... maybe people who shoot at waterfowl




I stand corrected.  

T


----------



## JerkBait (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2008)

Water swatting over fake corn, don't get any better than that.


----------



## Resica (Oct 2, 2008)

Paddle said:


> She said she thought it was odd that Cabelas would sell the fake corn if it was illegal but the Officer she radioed the first time said it was illegal and she relayed the message.



Why is that?It's not the store's responsibility to only sell what a hunter in particular state can legally use.


----------



## JerkBait (Oct 2, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Water swatting over fake corn, don't get any better than that.




the one with the most shot in his corn cob has to buy lunch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> the one with the most shot in his corn cob has to buy lunch


----------



## QuackAddict (Oct 2, 2008)

The man might have tried to cover up his boo boo but it sounds like you had best hide your cornhole. The word is out on shady activity and he is going to be on the hunt for outlaws and vagrants!


----------



## slimbo (Oct 2, 2008)

You dont have to paint some kernals black.  If you swat a couple of times, each cob will be missin some kernals already.  I wonder how well it comes off the cob.  I think kernals scattered in the water would work better.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 2, 2008)

get you some fake shells, fake calls, fake camo and a fake shotgun to go with it and you can shoot some fake ducks on a fake hunt and call yourself a fake hunter.


T


----------



## muddy_feet (Oct 2, 2008)

hmmmm, fake Georgia Mallards....Muscoy Mallards....


----------



## medic2230 (Oct 2, 2008)

Throwback said:


> get you some fake shells, fake calls, fake camo and a fake shotgun to go with it and you can shoot some fake ducks on a fake hunt and call yourself a fake hunter.
> 
> 
> T




Would that make it legal to shoot fake canvasbacks this year then?


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 2, 2008)

GSUJake said:


> I'm in college... what do you expect? Call the game warden and see what he says!



Oh Im not saying anyone is tellin a fib, I just have never had the urge to hunt over plastic corn, or never had the need to?????. I guess it just depends how much pressure your ducks have on them.  Its kinda like spreading black plastic to make fake water. I know it would work, but I just dont see me doin it its to much work. I would bet you might get a ticket for littering if you left it out there. What dose that stuff cost anyway?  More than real corn?


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Oct 2, 2008)

I saw someone in a corn field use the husk of the cobb that wasnt there anymore and put the fake corn in it!  Geese were already coming to the area and we couldnt tell if the fake cobbs worked or if it was the real corn left by the combines?

Do they work as well as this post say they do?  Cause im thinking of getting some of them thangs!  And Cabellas wouldnt sell them fake cobbs to hunters if they couldnt use them!  Im using them anyway and if he rites me a ticket then im going to use FAKE money to pay the fine!


----------



## medic2230 (Oct 2, 2008)

Actually have you seen the price of corn lately? Cabelas has 12 ears of fake corn for 10 bucks. plus 5 bucks for shipping.

Murph


----------



## mr4shootin (Oct 2, 2008)

GSUJake said:


> I'm not that dumb... I can tell this is a complete lie. I'm sure there's another forum for comedians




It's completely legal if your using a plastic shotgun with plastic shot.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 2, 2008)

just to get away from the humor for a second...

i looked through the guide and it made specific refrences to baiting, but i didnt notice any details related to using "fake things" as bait.

so the interesting thing is that... the guide specifically prohibits the use of "live decoys"... but specifically allow "regular decoys"... geese, deer, etc...

i would presume the difference is the obvious... in that you can use a plastic or stuffed dead deer or goose or turkey as a decoy, because it isnt live or making sound. essentially, it isnt real... but you cant use a live deer, or goose or turkey to call in other live ones. 

so, i would be interested in seeing the specific regulation on this one.. because the bait or "fake bait" seems to defy the logic in the area of live decoys vs fake decoys.

i think most states prohibit the live decoy thing.

the state i lived in before specifically allowed FAKE bait for goose/duck hunting for the same reason it applied to the decoys... it wasnt real. not real=not bait.

as far as georgia, it would be good to see it in writing. i haven't done much waterfowling since i have been here, so i havent paid any special attention to the fake corn issue... until reading this.

and a far as selling fake bait... fake bait is legal in some locations... so they sell...

one other thing i think, in the case of deer/hog/turkey hunting, would render fake corn useless is this... deer get conditioned to looking for actual food. with the fake stuff there is nothing to reinforce the return reflex. no reward for coming around... where as real corn = full belly!

i did really like the post by muddy! that was pretty good.


----------



## GSUJake (Oct 2, 2008)

dont take life too serious, you'll never get out alive


----------



## Resica (Oct 2, 2008)

WaterfowlFreak said:


> I saw someone in a corn field use the husk of the cobb that wasnt there anymore and put the fake corn in it!  Geese were already coming to the area and we couldnt tell if the fake cobbs worked or if it was the real corn left by the combines?
> 
> Do they work as well as this post say they do?  Cause im thinking of getting some of them thangs!  And Cabellas wouldnt sell them fake cobbs to hunters if they couldnt use them!  Im using them anyway and if he rites me a ticket then im going to use FAKE money to pay the fine!


Cabelas sells things that hunters can't use.Up  here they sell Anise oil scent sticks for bear.Illegal to use in Pa..Same with deer caine,salt blocks,etc.Hunters can't use em during hunting season.Cabelas isn't responsible for your game laws,you are.Cabelas wants to take your money.


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Oct 2, 2008)

Resica said:


> Cabelas sells things that hunters can't use.Up  here they sell Anise oil scent sticks for bear.Illegal to use in Pa..Same with deer caine,salt blocks,etc.Hunters can't use em during hunting season.Cabelas isn't responsible for your game laws,you are.Cabelas wants to take your money.



True that Resica!  And they are real good at taking mine!  LOL!


----------



## h20fowlin (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow....you guys are entertaining.

On a side note.....i have found that eating large bags of pop corn in the blind may lead to illegal baiting scenarios.

If you accidentally drop a piece of this popping corn on the floor of your duck blind, you will have to vacate this blind for a period of no less than 10 days.

You also need to quarantine this blind with surveyor's tape, and post a sign that says "no hunting- i dropped a piece of popping corn on the floor".

Just want you guys to be carefull out there. The million of ducks migrating depend on it!


----------



## d_white (Oct 2, 2008)

If I personally eat corn the day before the hunt, my morning ritual could lead to inadvertant baiting.


----------



## h20fowlin (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, in a pinch- no pun intended, you could always re-ingest the corn particle....as long as it's in you, your fine.


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Oct 3, 2008)

I Like Popcorn!


----------

